# Oily Smelly Coat



## Robel (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a long haired male Chihuahua three years old with a terribly oily smelly coat. 

Three days after a bathing it is oily and smelly again. The vet gave me some pills to give him but they don't seem to help.

Anyone have any suggestions as to wahat to feed him or a good shampoo to condition his coat and skin?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you sure he's not getting into something ?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome

I would just make sure that he is on a good quality food. Alot of people on this site like Royal Canine, Chicken Soup for the dog lovers soul and Innova Evo and there are a few more that I cant think of off of the top of my head. You could also try RAW or home cooked.

As for the shampoo? I am really not sure what to suggest but I usually use something with oatmeal in it to keep allergies and dry skin at bay. I also like to use a coat conditioning spray that leaves them with a good scent and very soft


----------



## Robel (Mar 6, 2007)

No, he isn't getting into anything, I'm positive of that. 

I think I'll try the Royal Canin Chihuahua food and also take your advice and use an oatmeal shampoo.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I feed mine Timberwolf Organics. Mine do get smelly oily stuff on them sometimes but not all over just in spots this is why I asked  I catch them rolling in things in the yard


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

kisses gets really greasy hair around her ears its so annoying


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with the other posters. You are what you eat applies to dogs also. His dog food is not working well with his system. Consider changing to a better dog food, such as, Innova, Solid Gold, Merrick, or Wellness, to name a few.

An excellent shampoo that I use on my chihuahuas for the last 7 years is Halo Cloud-Nine Herbal Shampoo (http://shop.halopets.com/product1.c...781196105218249&Product_ID=12&Category_ID=16). It doesn't dry the dog's skin or hair and smells great. 

I bathe Bella about once a month or when she gets a "dog" smell. In between her baths, I use a warm moist washcloth to wipe her face, her private parts, and her paws every night before bed time.


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was going to ask about this myself, i notice my dog has a very doggie smell, but have read that you should not bathe chihuahuas more than 1x per month. I gave him a bath the third day I had him, and used an all natural olive oil and coconut oil based soap made for babies and sensitive skin, scented with calendula, he smelled so pretty afterwards but within a few days the doggie smell was back!

Is there a rule for how often you can bathe them? How do you all do it? I just plopped Oobi in the kitchen sink, filled with a few inches warm water, used the spray nozzle to rinse...was very careful not to get water in his eyes or ears. I tried to do it as quick as possible. Today I was in a beauty supply where they sell Paul Mitchell salon hair and skin products and they have a pet line now, including a waterless foaming shampoo. The paul Mitchell products are pretty much gentle and almost natural, and I was wondering if anyone else has used them for their dogs, or what else you may have to recommend. I would also be interested in hearing about how everyone deals with baths.

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I too use my kitchen sink I would not bathe to often as you can dry their skin out. Me I usually do not bathe mine unless they get a smell to them and they are inside only and potty on pads inside (I am afraid of all of our hawks, owls and other predators so I keep them inside) So far I have not had issues with them getting smelly often. I have my first long coat chi and he will be 6 months Saturday so I am not sure if he will be different from my short coat or not? I use an oatmeal based shampoo and conditioner when bathing them so not to dry out skin and cause allergies. I also use a spray on conditioner to keep them smelling nice between baths. If I were to bathe them more I would probably wait and bathe about every 3 weeks to a month. I am sure others here have different schedules that they will share with you too


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Luckily, my chi doesn't smell. Or my sniffer isn't what it used to be.

I used to aim for once a month. Then I found a flea on her that she'd picked up somewhere - she takes Sentinel once a month, but it doesn't prevent an occasional hitch hiker - and she was scratching a lot, so I tried to switch to once a week. She is less itchy for the first few days after a bath, but I've been letting the once-a-week slide back to once-a-month. Bad me. Still, I don't think she was harmed by more frequent shampooing.

I used a shampoo from Solid Gold. Recently I bought a different brand shampoo with oatmeal in it. I have a natural products pet store near me, so I think they are both good, gentle shampoos.

I use the kitchen sink and spray attachment, too. I dry her with a hair drier on low. She's very unhappy the whole time, shivering, with her ears held back in that pleading look.


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

The Paul Mitchell pet line has oatmeal in it....they also have some spray on's and coat conditioners. I am going to pick some up after work on Friday.

Oobi didn't appreciate the bath either, but he didn't fight me.....I worked quickly, then blew him almost dry, then set the heating pad under his blanket on low. Since he does have the doggie smell, I will probably have to bath him more often (every 3 wks?) but I may also buy that foam waterless shampoo and use it every other time...
THanks for the info!

PS - Michelle, I read that somewhere online about being careful with your chi's if there are big predatory birds around! Yikes!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah 2 yrs ago when we first moved in here we had a very scary close call with a Hawk and between that and the other horror stories I have heard, I just dont take any chances...I can be quite paranoid I used to take Yoshi out supervised some but now that I have chibi too I cant handle watching and protecting both at the same time so I just leave them in. I am looking into investing in a wire crate or xpen with a top so I can let them spend some time outdoors without predators being able to get to them


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

jmp24,

Boop had a not too close call with hawks - they were circling overhead - and you also need to watch out for raccoons and coyotes. Since I just have one, I do take her out and stay with her. I also walk her, and she usually loves it.

Pauline


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

Yikes, you all are scaring me! I live in a heavily wooded neighborhood, deer everywhere - and deer can hurt a big dog severely with one kick. We also have groundhogs and racoons 5 times Oobi's size. I know there are owls around, though I am not sure how big they are, and I see red tailed hawks occasionally. 

Oobi stays pretty close to me when I take him out, but I guess you can't be too careful. I haven't really taken him on any official walks due to it being cold and him not having alot of body fat, so I don't use the leash.

But I don't let him out of my sight, we have big dogs in the homes on either side of up and if one of them gets loose it could be a disaster. Other than running into a deer at night, I hadn't considered our local raccoons or any other animals. 

Thanks for the warning, seems you really have to be protective of these little dogs. Its almost like having a baby!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

My analogy is having a toddler, LOL. 

I think the dogs are safer than the hungry wild life. So far, other dogs we meet on walks (she's in a sweater, in the 40's) recognize Boop as another dog, not a squirrel on a leash.

Do you let him out in a fenced yard or is it open? Boop is *always* on a leash in the open. Well, almost always. There's about 10 feet from fenced yard to front door. Twice, she's run off after a squirrel into the neighbor's yard faster than I could stop her.


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

Funny you should ask, my little dog is getting more "ballsy" every day. Last night he went out for the last time around 1am and there I was, being vigilant for ***** and other dangerous wildlife when off he goes like a bullet after a rabbit. It is so dark around here - lots of trees, no streetlights, that I couldn't even see where he went but I knew it was into our neighbors yard. It could just have easily been a rabbit running across the street, where he could have been hit!

No, the yard isn't fenced, but it is huge. I always walk him towards the back, away from the road, and 99% of the time he stays close to me.

I think the goofy happy lab on one side of us would be fine with Oobi, but on the other side the neighbors have one of those Japanaese dogs - what are they called? Not a chow, but similar, just less fluffy - begins with a k? She is chained up 24/7, a little frustrated, and I am not so sure she would be nice.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

As a little pup, Boop was very clingy and stayed close by. As she got older, she explored more. Finally, she discovered the gaps under the fence in back. Sometime around then, a section of the back fence blew over, and the neighbors haven't replaced it. It's theirs. Come spring, I may. Anyway, she no longer is let loose without a leash in back.

My son dog-proofed the front yard with chicken wire along the fence base, bent out at the bottom so she can't dig, and that's where I usually let her out. After dark, she's on a leash nearish the front porch light.

Is your neighbor's dog an iketa?


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes!! Actually i think it is Akita - I knew there was a k in there somewhere. I am not saying the breed is mean, though it does have a tendency to be, but all dogs can. My concern is that it is not getting it's social needs met being chained up all the time with no love and attention. That can be damaging to a dog's personality. Poor thing.

Just got back from PetSmart, where I paid $20 for a sweater that was not such great quality and turned out to be too small for Oobi. It's an extra small and just a wee bit tight. With him being so underweight, I think that the regular small would be too big. The only sweater they had there that I thought was worth the price was cut for a female. They also didn't have much of a collar selection for little dogs, but i found a cute green velvet christmas collar with little gingerbread and xmas appliques on it. Looks great on him. Of course then I had to get something for the cat and bird as well....spent over $50. But the sweater is going back....has anyone had any luck finding sweaters at Target or any of the other same type stores?

I also looked at bathing stuff while I was there, but I think I will switch to my natural soap for now...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Our predators are as follows...Hawks, Owls, Raccoons (never thought of them this way though, LOL) Coyote, Bob cats, Foxes, bears (there has also been sitings of Cougars and wolves here but I have never seen one) We have those Giant ground hog looking things too

If you have known hawks in the area then I would watch over your head even if on leash. I had a friend that lost her Yorkie this way. He was about 4 lbs and he was on harness and the hawk swooped down and grabbed him anyways and when she pulled him back it was too late (those sharp talons had already done the damage:-( ) Our Hawks are pretty brave around here too....I was on my front porch and my 205lb Great Dane and our Weimaraner were standing right beside Yoshi when the hawk came after Yoshi...it came within 8 ft or less when I saw the shadow and grabbed my baby I shutter just thinking about it:-(


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

wow, I had no idea that a hawk would be that brazen with people around. And you would think they wouldn't go after anything that weighed more than 5 pound or so. I will be very vigilant.

I am more worried about my friends dogs, especially the smallest one, who is full grown and weighs about 4lbs, maybe 5....he lets them out and they just run. They stay in the general area, but they are certainly vulnerable. He lives in a populated area, but hawks and owls do too! I have already mentioned this to him once, I will have to mention it again. I think the bigger chi's are safer, but the little guy is sooo tiny....


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

Last night when Oobi went out for the last time around 1am, I was standing there while he did his thing when I heard the charactoristic creepy "hoo hoo hoo" of an owl!! Actually, I think there must have been two because there was a second owl call that came from a different direction right after the first.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Ooooh scary! Owls to me are the scariest of them all. I saw a thing on tv not to long ago that said that owls were so silent even their wings that when they are swooping down that they can be right on top of you and you never hear a thing:-(


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

yes, that is true, nature is amazing - made them that way so that they can sucessfully sneak up on their prey! I am just staying within a few feet of Oobi at all times.

Owls have different calls, I think the one I heard last night is one of the bigger ones, either a barred owl or a great owl. They probably eat well with all the rabbits around here at night!

PS - I just got back from class and Oobi was so happy to see me...while I was feeding the bird and getting everyone ready for bed, I noticed some commotion in the living room - he and the cat were PLAYING!! Fake chasing each other, first one would do it, then the other, rolling around, teasing each other, Oobi doing the play bow, tail wagging away....it was so great to see! I love to see the cat having a good time with our new buddy, but it is great to see Oobi coming out of his shell too! Even though he is not 100%, he really seems to be blossoming.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! That is Great news! I am so glad he is settling in and relaxing


----------



## 6XlegZ (Dec 9, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Welcome
> 
> I would just make sure that he is on a good quality food. Alot of people on this site like Royal Canine, Chicken Soup for the dog lovers soul and Innova Evo and there are a few more that I cant think of off of the top of my head. You could also try RAW or home cooked.
> 
> As for the shampoo? I am really not sure what to suggest but I usually use something with oatmeal in it to keep allergies and dry skin at bay. I also like to use a coat conditioning spray that leaves them with a good scent and very soft


*I know this is an old post, but I was doing a search, & I just wanted to say, Thank You as I found it quite helpful! *


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I bath Daisy monthly or when she needs it.. like if we've been out for a walk and with the amount of rain in England at the mo we're walking in swamps and my little dot ends up a walking pile of mud. I use to wash her in the sink but she tried to climb out and i didnt like the tap on her..

So now i put her in the bath (i have to kneel obviously) with some water and shampoo in it (using one for pups at the moment.. but will end up on some conditioning thing for her big girls coat) wet her (and she moans a little and gives up) rub the soap all over.. do the top of her head and behind her ears.. underneath etc.. scrub her paws and then put the shower on (she likes the shower!!!!) and rinse it all off.. Then i comb her through before blowdrying her and continue to brush her.. then i use a little spritz to make her smell nice!

Inbetween.. like today she had a messy bum. i use grooming wipes or baby wipes just to wipe her down if her bits are a bit dirty and to clean her face brush her again and spritz.

Also if she's got eye bogies that won't wipe off with wipes i get a soft tooth brush with warm water on and brush themout.. and voila! Daisydoo is pretty as a petal.


----------

